# my current collection



## noel (Jun 20, 2009)

hi everyone!
it's been awhile now....
today,i want to show you my current collection..

ascocentrum:
aurium

bulbophyllum:
few unnamed and tiny bulbos
echinolabium x2
fletcherianum
medusae
vaginatum

dendrobium:
few NOID dendrobim hybrid
albosanguineum
aggregatum
aphyllum
devonianum
fimbriatum
heterocarpum
findlayanum
sp thailand(miniature plant,bloom like aphyllum but pure white)
secundum x2
pachypyllum
moschatum

kingidium:
deliciosum

luisia:
javanica

oncindium:
spachelatum

paphiopedilum:
baccanum
praestans
lowii
javanicum var virens
superbiens
curtisii
glauchophyllum
gigantifolium
liemianum
moquetteanum
mastersianum
victoria regina
sp wamena(phillipinense,roth,praestans like bloom but red in color)
sp borneo(the seller said that it might be either topperi or kolopakingii,got it for free,but still small plant)

phalaenopsis:
amboniensis(common,yellow,green)
amabilis
bellina
celebensis
cornigniana
floresensis
gigantea
modesta
inscriptiosinensis
tetrapsis
schilleriana
fuscata
violacae var sumatra
venosa

sphaglottis:
plicata

and few that i don't remember,maybe later


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 21, 2009)

Interesting collection. I used to be into species dends, but I decided to give up cos they don't bloom often enough and don't last too long Also have to provide artificial dormancy for them, especially the species from Thailand and Burma. Have you managed to bloom your aggregatum..? My fimbriatum bloomed only once and never did again..  BTW, the white sp that looks like aphyllum might be dend cretaceum..


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice and varied.


----------



## noel (Jun 21, 2009)

actually,maybe it's not dend cretaceum,because of it's size,mine is really miniature,about 10-12 cm in stem lenght and it's already blooming size because it already has about 6-8 growth and few of them are deciduous already and it's pure white,no marking on the lips any ideas?how about the paph sp wamena?


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, okay.. A picture would be helpful..  I've never heard of paph sp wamena.. Do you mean it is a multifloral species from a place called Wamena? Is Wamena in Indo..? If it is, it might be wilhelminiae..


----------



## noel (Jun 25, 2009)

uuhh okay,here's the picture...









sorry it's not in bloom....


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 26, 2009)

From the plant pic, it looks to me like a dend parishii.. Dut I don't think anyone has a dend parishii var. alba..  Maybe Dendrobium oligophyllum?


----------



## noel (Jun 26, 2009)

uhhh okay,maybe it is,just be waiting for the next bloom....so that we can get the exact id
thanx for the advice....


----------



## noel (Jun 27, 2009)

updated:dend kim boraXsiah ko ko


----------



## noel (Sep 21, 2009)

updated:aeranthes grandiflora
phal parishii
paph rothschildianum
paph sanderianum
paph stonei
paph charlesworthii
paph spicerianum
phal violacea alba
phal cornu cervi reddish
phal cornu cervi normal
psychopsis mariposa 'green valley'
psychopsis mariposa 'green valley' alba


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2009)

YOu should use the quote function to add them together. ADDICTED! :evil:


----------



## noel (Oct 11, 2009)

updated= phal javanica
phal appendiculata
encyclia cordigera var alba
phalaenopsis hieroglyphica


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice! I'd love to aquire the phals!!!


----------



## noel (Dec 12, 2009)

updated-phal micholitzii
paph bellatulum
paph concolor
paph niveum
will get soon-paph celebensis
paph ceramensis
paph philipinense
paph papuanum
dend annae
dend parnatanum
dend sutiknoi
dend farmeri
etc....


----------



## etex (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice collection, Noel!!


----------

